

Show HN: Long shadow generator - vmnrd
http://www.longshadowgenerator.com/

======
ggchappell
Looks nifty. No Photoshop here, though, so I can't try it out.

In any case: For goodness sake, spellcheck your copy. It looks like
"proposont" is supposed to be "propose". But I can't even guess what
"dendance" is supposed to be.

I imagine you are not a native speaker of English? It would be an awfully good
idea to get a native speaker to go over your text.

